# Sportex SeaStar Travel SE 2715 - 37% reduziert



## The Tackle Store (16. März 2011)

Wir haben heute ein gutes Angebot für die reisenden Angler oder die nicht auf langes Packmaß stehen.

SPORTEX SEASTAR TRAVEL SE 2715 - Modell 2010

Für unglaubliche 59,00 Euro statt 94,00 Euro.

Eine Preisreduzierung von satten 37%.

Alle Preise inkl. 19% MwSt. zzgl. Versand. Angebot gültig solange der Vorrat reicht. Längstens bis zum 31.03.2011

Klickt auf das Bild und Ihr gelangt wie immer direkt zu dem Artikel.





Der Koffer auf dem Bild dient der veranschaulichung des Packmaßes und ist nicht im Lieferumfang. Die Rute wird in einem passenden Sportex Rutensafe geliefert.
10 Jahre Blank-Garantie ist natürlich dabei.

Euer The Tackle Store Team


----------

